
Ask HN: Using technical/development skills to give back to community/charities? - yawz
There are many ways to help charities and volunteering organizations. Have you ever used your technical&#x2F;development skills to help your community&#x2F;any charity&#x2F;non-profit organization?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
svenson3
Yes, I have used it to make websites and landing pages. I'll like soon to
begin with freeCodeCamp

